# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Wanneer/hoe weet je dat je zwanger bent?

## geennaam

Halllo allemaal, 

Ik heb vorige week vrijdag en zaterdag gemeenschap gehad met mn vriend, het was precies de dagen dat ik mijn eisprong had, nu weet ik niet of hij in mij gekomen is ik durf hem niet te vragen..ik vermoed van wel omdat hij zegt steeds wacht maar af en we zullen zien enzo.
We hebben ook niks gebruikt we willen ook wel zwanger worden, gelukkig 

Maar sinds woensdag ben ik misselijk en vandaag helemaal moet bijna overgeven ik heb honger eet als een beest..mn zus zei..joh ben je zwanger ofzo? :Confused:  omdat ik ook al vanaf vrijdag moe ben en steeds maar in slaap sukkel.

Ik kan pas volgende week test doen, maar wilde vandaag op dieet [citroensapkuur]ik wil niet dat schadelijk zal zijn voor een evetueele zwangerschap, snap julllie dus ik vraag me af wanneer merk je precies wat al na hoeveel dagen weken etc? 
bedankt

----------


## antje111111

volgens mij kun je dat nog niet zo snel voelen hoor.

en een cintroensapkuur werkt toch niet goed. dan val je misschien snel af, maar dan zit het er ook zo weer aan...

enne... of hij in je gekomen is... dan komt er toch ook weer sperma uit jou? dat blijft er niet allemaal in zitten. dus dan merk je dat toch? of heb ik dat alleen? :$

----------


## Sylvia93

@antje111111

om je gerust te stellen:P, je bent echt niet de enige hoor, dat er bij jou sperma uitkomt, is vrijwel normaal:P, nja denk ik zo,

----------


## geennaam

> volgens mij kun je dat nog niet zo snel voelen hoor.
> 
> en een cintroensapkuur werkt toch niet goed. dan val je misschien snel af, maar dan zit het er ook zo weer aan...
> 
> enne... of hij in je gekomen is... dan komt er toch ook weer sperma uit jou? dat blijft er niet allemaal in zitten. dus dan merk je dat toch? of heb ik dat alleen? :$


Hallo
die citroensapkuur die doe ik niet om val te vallen maar gewoon even te reinigen  :Wink:  Enne of hij in mij was gekomen, hmm ik voelde wel nattigheid maar ik zelf was ook zo opgewonden dus vandaar dat ik twijfelende, 
maarre ..
Ik heb vandaag getest net 1 dag voor mijn menstruatie enne ik ben zwanger het gaf positief aan, ik dacht al dat ik zwanger was de dag dat we het deden was ik bevruchtbaarste en ik voelde meteen 4 dagen er na moe en misselijk vandaar dat ik twijfelde..maar gelukkig nu weet ik het .

----------


## Sylvia93

nou dus bij deze, Gefeliciteerd!!

----------


## Nicole

Gefeliciteerd met je zwangerschap ... ik had het eigenlijk ook wel snel door dat ik zwanger was maar niet zo vlot als jij ... maar goed elk mens is verschillend ... geniet er maar van ... gr. Nicole

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Geennaam,

Zie dit topic nu inene weer terug, en ben wel benieuwd of je nu al bevallen bent?
Tis al ruim een jaar terug, dus als het goed is moet er nu een gezond kindje op aarde zijn!  :Smile: ?

----------

